# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Վլադիմիր Կուշ

## Ուլուանա

Վլադիմիր Կուշը ռուս նկարիչ է։ Ծնվել է 1965 թ. Մոսկվայում։ Նկարելու իր ոճը նա անվանում է փոխաբերական ռեալիզմ (metaphorical realism)։

----------

Ariadna (05.05.2010), CactuSoul (05.05.2010), cold skin (06.05.2010), E-la Via (05.05.2010), Farfalla (05.05.2010), Minerva (05.05.2010), Rhayader (05.05.2010), Ruby Rue (16.01.2014), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Yevuk (06.05.2010), Արևածագ (05.05.2010), Էլիզե (05.05.2010), Մանուլ (05.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Շինարար (05.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.05.2010), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա



----------

*e}|{uka* (05.05.2010), Ariadna (05.05.2010), CactuSoul (05.05.2010), cold skin (06.05.2010), E-la Via (05.05.2010), Farfalla (05.05.2010), Minerva (05.05.2010), Ruby Rue (16.01.2014), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Yevuk (06.05.2010), Արևածագ (05.05.2010), Մանուլ (05.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Շինարար (05.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.05.2010), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա



----------

*e}|{uka* (05.05.2010), Ariadna (05.05.2010), CactuSoul (05.05.2010), cold skin (06.05.2010), E-la Via (05.05.2010), Farfalla (05.05.2010), Hayazn (06.05.2010), Minerva (05.05.2010), Rhayader (05.05.2010), Ruby Rue (16.01.2014), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Yevuk (06.05.2010), Արևածագ (05.05.2010), Էլիզե (05.05.2010), Մանուլ (05.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Շինարար (05.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.05.2010), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թիթեռնիկային նկարները որ տեսա, միանգամից Երկնայինին հիշեցի.  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.05.2010), Ariadna (05.05.2010), CactuSoul (05.05.2010), cold skin (06.05.2010), E-la Via (05.05.2010), Farfalla (05.05.2010), Hayazn (06.05.2010), Minerva (05.05.2010), Rhayader (05.05.2010), Yevuk (06.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (05.05.2010), Մանուլ (05.05.2010), Շինարար (05.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.05.2010), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հզոր նկարներ են, հանճարեղ... 

Զարմացած եմ ու հիացած  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (05.05.2010), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Yevuk (06.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ինձ դուր չեկավ էս նկարչի նկարները, :Sad:  ճիշտ ա առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում ու ծանոթ չէի, բայց գործերի մեջ ավելի շատ Դալի կա, քան Վլադիմիր Կուշ, թե գույնը, թե մտքերը, մի տեսակ ձանձրացնող են ու անհետաքրքիր, իմ կարծիքով....

----------

ivy (05.05.2010), Հայկօ (05.05.2010), Ձայնալար (05.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հզոր նկարներ են, հանճարեղ... 
> 
> Զարմացած եմ ու հիացած


Ես էլ, երեկվանից տպավորության տակ եմ։  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ դուր չեկավ էս նկարչի նկարները, ճիշտ ա առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում ու ծանոթ չէի, բայց գործերի մեջ ավելի շատ Դալի կա, քան Վլադիմիր Կուշ, թե գույնը, թե մտքերը, մի տեսակ ձանձրացնող են ու անհետաքրքիր, իմ կարծիքով....


Դե, ոճը Դալիին նման է ակնհայտորեն, բայց Կուշի նկարներն, իմ կարծիքով, մի տեսակ լուսավոր ու դրական են, ի տարբերություն Դալիի։ Ես, օրինակ, Դալի առանձնապես չեմ սիրում ընդհանուր առմամբ, բայց Կուշի նկարները հավանեցի։

----------

ԿԳԴ (05.05.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինձ դուր չեկավ էս նկարչի նկարները, ճիշտ ա առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում ու ծանոթ չէի, բայց գործերի մեջ ավելի շատ Դալի կա, քան Վլադիմիր Կուշ, թե գույնը, թե մտքերը, մի տեսակ ձանձրացնող են ու անհետաքրքիր, իմ կարծիքով....


Ինձ թվում ա Դալիի հետ համեմատությունը անտեղի է, որովհետև Դալիի նմանատիպ նկարները լիքն են սիմվոլիկայով, ու իմաստային բազմաթիվ շերտեր ունեն: Իսկ Կուշի մոտ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա. կա գաղափար ու էդ գաղափարին համապատասխան պատկեր ու հենց էս պարզությունն է ինձ դուր գալիս: Իսկ Դալին այսպիսի պարզ նկարներ հաստատ չէր նկարի  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (05.05.2010), Rhayader (05.05.2010), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Yevuk (06.05.2010), Արևածագ (05.05.2010), Էլիզե (05.05.2010), Ուլուանա (05.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Նկարելու տեխնիկայի առումով Դալիի ու քսաներորդ դարի սկզբի ուրիշ սյուրռեալիստների ազդեցությունը զգացվում է, բայց Կուշն իր սկզբունքով է գործում))
Հեղինակին ծանոթ եմ Լոսի շնորհիվ, դեռ 2005-ից: Ուժեղ աշխատանքներ ունի: Չեմ սիրում Կուշին նմանակող էժանագին պսևդոռոմանտիկ նկարիչներին:
Թիթեռ-խնձորն է շատ լավը (թրթուրը նամանավանդ) :Love:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

ՈՒլուանա շնորհակալություն  :Smile: …
Բավական ժամանակ է, ինչ ես այսքան տպավորված չէի եղել : Հիանալ և ուժեզ գործեր են:

----------


## Chuk

Էս նկարներից շատերը տեսել էի, հեղինակին չգիտեի: Ինչի՞ չգիտեի: Փորձեմ բացատրել:
Հրաշալի տեխնիկա ունի, նկարում է վարպետորեն, գույների ճիշտ ընտրություն, բայց էս նկարներից ոչ մեկը չէի ուզի, որ տանս կախված լիներ: Մի կողմից ստեղծում է իսկապես ուժեղ պատկերներ (օրինակ մարդկային կերպարները իսկապես զիլ են իրա նկարներում), բայց մյուս կողմից ինչ-որ տարօրինակ նինի-նյունյուներ ա ավելացնում, ու, ոնց ասեմ, փսլնքոտացնում ա նկարները: Ինչ որ ավելորդ սենտիմետալություն ունի: Այ հենց էս ա պատճառը, որ իսկի չի էլ հետաքրքրել, որ նկարչի անունն իմանամ:

Բայց տեխնիկան իսկապես զիլ ա: Ու նաև հասկանում եմ, որ իմ էս ընկալումը սուբյեկտիվ ա, ու շատերն օբյեկտիվորեն էս նկարները պիտի սիրեն, որտև տաղանդավոր նկարչի վարպետորեն կատարված կտավներ են:

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2010), Rammstein (05.05.2010), Արևածագ (05.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (06.05.2010), Ձայնալար (05.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Որոշ գործերի առումով ճիշտ ես, Չուկ, տրիվիալ թեմաներ հաճախ են շոշափվում: Բայց ոչ ամեն աշխատանքում, չէ՞)))

----------


## Chuk

Չգիտեմ, Սոֆ, չգիտեմ: Օրինակ դաշնամուրով նկարն ա դուրս գալիս, բայց էլի խանգարում ա դաշնամուրի թիթեռ լինելը:
Էլի եմ ասում, խիստ սուբյեկտիվ ա: Իմը չեն: Ինձ դուր են գալիս գրեթե բոլոր նկարներից առանձին դետալներ, բայց ոչ նկարն ամբողջությամբ:

----------


## Rhayader

Միգուցե քո սեփական իմաստավորման մեջ ա պրոբլեմը :Think:  ախր իսկապես նմանություն կա, նայի՝

----------


## Chuk

> Միգուցե քո սեփական իմաստավորման մեջ ա պրոբլեմը ախր իսկապես նմանություն կա, նայի՝


Իսկ ով ասեց, որ չկա նմանություն: Բայց երբ տենց տրիլիլյույացվում ա, ինձ արդեն չի գրավում  :Smile: 
Իսկ մարդկանց կերպարները հենց էդ նկարում շատ զիլ են:

----------


## Rammstein

Առաջին մի քանի նկարը որ տեսա, առաջին միտքը որ եկավ` «Էս ի՞նչ ռաբիզ նկարիչ ա…»…  :Jpit:  Իհարկե դա կոպիտ ա ասված, բայց տենց ինչ-որ բան կա: Ինձ էնքան էլ դուր չեկավ. էն ամպերի պոչիկները, կոպեկներով թիթեռնիկը, խռուստալով ծաղիկները… մի խոսաքով էն չի, համ ու հոտ ա պակասում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տպավորիչ նկարներ են, բայց ոչ հոգեհարազատ՝ ընդհանրապես սյուռեալիզմը ինձ հոգեհարազատ չի:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էլի նկարներ.

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2010), CactuSoul (05.05.2010), Chuk (05.05.2010), Rhayader (07.05.2010), Ruby Rue (16.01.2014), Yevuk (06.05.2010), Էլիզե (04.09.2010), Հայկօ (06.05.2010), Ձայնալար (06.05.2010), Շինարար (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա



----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2010), Chuk (05.05.2010), Rhayader (07.05.2010), Yevuk (06.05.2010), Էլիզե (04.09.2010), Հայկօ (06.05.2010), Շինարար (07.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ինձ թվում ա Դալիի հետ համեմատությունը անտեղի է, որովհետև Դալիի նմանատիպ նկարները լիքն են սիմվոլիկայով, ու իմաստային բազմաթիվ շերտեր ունեն: Իսկ Կուշի մոտ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա. կա գաղափար ու էդ գաղափարին համապատասխան պատկեր ու հենց էս պարզությունն է ինձ դուր գալիս: Իսկ Դալին այսպիսի պարզ նկարներ հաստատ չէր նկարի


Ռուֆ համեմատությույնը անտեղի չէ, :Smile:  պարզ երևում է Դալիի ազդեցությունը, էդ կապույտ երկինքը, ամպիկներով անբնական , ֆիգուրաները պրիմիտիվ... Ընդհանրապես գեղանկարիչները ազդվում են մեծերից, բայց քչերն են կարում էդ ազդեցությունից դուրս գան ու իրենցը ստեղծեն, գուցե Կուշի մոտ ստացված նկարներ կան, միտք կա, նույնիսկ դետալներ կան առանձին վերցրած, որ լավն են, բայց էս զիզի բիզի բաները գեղանկարչություն չի, խորը չի մակերեսային է: Ճիշտ է հետաքրքիր միտք կա, կատարված է իրոք վարպետորեն, բայց նկարչի մտածելակերպ չկա ու ինձ համար էս նկարները  հեռու են արվեստի գործեր համարվելուց: :Wink:  Իմ կարծիքով...

----------

Chuk (06.05.2010), Հայկօ (06.05.2010), Ձայնալար (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.05.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> 


Փետուրը լավն ա  :Smile: :


Իսկ ինձ դուր են գալիս  :Smile: : Հա, Դալիին նման ա, ու երևի Դալիի նկարներ նման չես կարող խորի՜ն վերլուծության ենթարկես ու ասես, որ մորեխը սեռական հարաբերությունների հանդեպ իր վախն ա, իսկ դարակները՝ ֆլան-ֆստանը, բայց հետաքրքիր ու հնարամիտ նկարներ են, տեխնիկան էլ ա դուրըս գալիս, լավն ա  :Smile: :


Գիրքը ուղղակի ընտիր էր  :Love: :

----------

Rhayader (07.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.05.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Գիրքը ուղղակի ընտիր էր :


Չնայած մի քանի «գիրք» կա ներկայացված նկարներում, բայց, չգիտեմ ինչու (:miamit_smileik), վստահ եմ, որ խոսքը սրա մասին էր.




> 


 :Jpit:

----------

Հայկօ (07.05.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Զարմանալի է  :Shok: 
Էս նկարներից մի քանիսը՝ Ուլուանայի առաջին 2 գրառումների 14-րդը, 16-րդը, 19-րդն ու վերջին 2-ը, ինչպես նաև 20-րդ գրառման 3-րդը, 5-րդը, 6-րդը ինձ ուղարկել էին իբրև Դալիինը...  :Think:

----------

